# Coral Reef Shop - NEW Coral and Clam Shipment has arrived......



## Coral Reef Shop (Jun 3, 2013)

A new selection of SPS, Gorgs, Leathers, and CLAMS have arrived. Please see sample pics enclosed.


----------



## Coral Reef Shop (Jun 3, 2013)

*Additional Pics....*

Some additional pics.....


----------

